
Google AdSense criteria is broken - wtheme
I submitted my website worktheme.com and google says the content is not good enough for placing ads. WTF?<p>Is there anything I can do to fix this situation? I thought my site content is already good enough because I have about 1000 regular visitors every day. I don&#x27;t want to add content just for the sake of AdSense. Pleae advise. Thanks!
======
wtheme
For a clickable link: [https://worktheme.com](https://worktheme.com). The
google review bot says:

Insufficient content: To be approved for AdSense and show relevant ads on your
site, your pages need to have enough text on them for our specialists to
review and for our crawler to be able to determine what your pages are about.

To resolve this issue, please work through the following suggestions:

Make sure that your pages have sufficient text - websites that contain mostly
images, videos or Flash animations will not be approved. Your content should
contain complete sentences and paragraphs, not only headlines.

